# New fish today



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

So I got some new guys today. My female dwarf gourami didn’t come in today. They said they are going to try again this week. But my panda corys did. Woohoo. They are small so I got 2 of them to go in with my other guy and my 3 albinos. And while I was there I ended up with the last 5 orange von rio (flame) tetras. They gave me the one because it has a curved spine and was getting ready to take out and toss her. So I said I will take her. She is swimming fairly well. They had a hard time getting her. They could net her but she would get back out. And they had 2 little gold dust molly babies and I got them. Hoping my young angel won’t eat them. As soon as I let them go Juan Luc went toward them and they went into the hornwort. He then swam away. So that was my day after cleaning my biggger tanks. Tomorrow is my 3 5.5 gallon tank cleaning day.
My daughter says I have a fish addiction since I just went for 2 panda corys. I don’t see it. Lol


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

Hooray for new fish - always exciting. It's so sweet of you to take in the little fish who they were going to toss 💕


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Yay! Fish are always fun to get! Some fish do not work out for me so next on my list to try are snails!! Plus, it's very exciting to get new plants!


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

Seqathe said:


> Hooray for new fish - always exciting. It's so sweet of you to take in the little fish who they were going to toss 💕


I just couldn’t resist. She was getting ready to grab it by hand and toss it saying he has a crooked spine and I said well just give her to me. So she said ok but I’m not changing you for her so if she doesn’t make it you can’t bring her back. So today is is a day longer for her. She ate this morning and she really doesn’t hang a lot with the other ones. She main hangs with the corys and eats with them. We named her Bindi.


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

FishandBirdLover said:


> Yay! Fish are always fun to get! Some fish do not work out for me so next on my list to try are snails!! Plus, it's very exciting to get new plants!


I love new fish and plants. Doesn’t take much to make me happy.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I tell my husband that I don't drink and I don't smoke; plants and fish are my addictions.


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I tell my husband that I don't drink and I don't smoke; plants and fish are my addictions.


Same here. And he says happy wife happy life. Lol


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

Here is a couple pics of Bindi girl. She is still getting around ok she is just slower than the others but has a good appetite. Sorry the pics are blurry it take a sec for my phone to adjust and by then they are off. Lol


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

She’s a cutie. I’m glad she still has a chance to enjoy life!


----------

